# Jamie Eason Nude Photo Gallery - Finally!



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2010)

Post'em up if you got any!


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Fucking skank...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2010)

she won't do nude.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 11, 2010)

she will for me..


----------



## sprayherup (Nov 11, 2010)

Jewsh will send her some combover pics and she'll send him some, not to worry.

But he won't share with us because he promised he wouldn't.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 11, 2010)

Sherly if Josh sends her some kosher combover pics, she'll do some nudes.  He has a way of getting females to do all sorts of stuff they won't do for anyone else.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2010)

If Josh shaved his dome, he would have soo much more Cred


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

Dammit!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 11, 2010)

negged.


----------



## canditeye (Dec 9, 2010)

where is the gallery


----------



## paleopower (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn It,,,Ya'll had my hopes up


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> she won't do nude.


 
Thank you Prince, I am so glad she didn't have to lower her standards to make a buck, or for some others, help "them" in their invisible Fuck



"our Gal Jamie"


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 10, 2010)

damn i was hopin to see her naked well since i got it in my hand............


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 10, 2010)

you're an asshole for this thread.....i'm disappointed


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 10, 2010)

awful rack


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> awful rack



please don't say shit like that...

*Jamie had breast cancer twice* and both breasts removed, so of course she has implants, she is still a beautiful woman.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

Tesla said:


> If Josh shaved his dome, he would have soo much more Cred


 

 . .true, but mind he does have a large, bulbous ET-shaped head


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 10, 2010)

Man....everytime I see this thread continuing I always enter, and there's never any gaddamn nudes!!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Man....everytime I see this thread continuing I always enter, and there's never any gaddamn nudes!!!


----------



## Trained to Kill (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## biomech (Dec 10, 2010)

Someone needs to at least photoshop a good nude of her.


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Prince said:


> please don't say shit like that...
> 
> *Jamie had breast cancer twice* and both breasts removed, so of  course she has implants, she is still a beautiful woman.




I second this, and she is beautiful


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 19, 2011)

not nude but DAMN


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Nude or not she's still phuckin' hot!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 19, 2011)

biomech said:


> Someone needs to at least photoshop a good nude of her.




Mino is the best photoshopper around here.  Get her to make some.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 19, 2011)

she has the most perfect ass......


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 19, 2011)

She has the most perfect everything except boobies but she gets a pass considering her past.


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 19, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Fucking skank...



 2 nd tht


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 19, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> 2 nd tht



 for getting our hopes up incase anybody was wondering lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

I never actually knew that about her breast. I really think they look just fine.


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I never actually knew that about her breast. I really think they look just fine.


 
 I agree no need to change anything abt her


----------



## big60235 (Jan 19, 2011)

I hear she has crooked toes.

Are you fukin kidding me!!!! Her breast are not perfect, what funky glasses to you have on. If you can talk smack about Jamie you must have the hottest wife or gf in the entire universe. Please post up some pics so we can all understand how you can possibly be so critical.  

I personally would eat corn out of her ass while wearing a pink bunny suit and a bass drum beats in the back ground and she talks like Darth Vader and tell me to keep going and going....

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 23, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> awful rack


are you gay?


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 23, 2011)

jamie is absolutely beautiful and although i've never met her from what i hear she's really down to earth and a sweetheart too....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2011)

Her rack looks fine to me.  You could never tell they were fake, unless they've been fotoshopped.  I'd still drop loads all over them.


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Her rack looks fine to me.  You could never tell they were fake, unless they've been fotoshopped.  I'd still drop loads all over them.



I do quite often, then spend hourscleaning my monitor... 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> she won't do nude.



Stalker, you would know


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 26, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Stalker, you would know


 


  thank you, I thought it was me that only noticed it!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, not just you.  I get it, she is stunning.  At least he has good taste


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll just go over to bb.com and PM her to send me some noods.  If I have any luck, I'll post'em up.  Y'all can thank me in advance if you'd like.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2011)

good luck with that


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

She looks like Gena.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 8, 2011)

The last pic may be the closest we'll see to a real noodie of her.  It's definitely one to put in the wank bank.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

Who cares anyway. We've pretty much seen EVERYTHING except for her vagina hole, her nips, and her asshole.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 9, 2013)

I just found this and had to LHJO, thanks for that!  It deserves to be brought to the top.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Intense (Jan 9, 2013)

Negged you fucking asshole.


----------



## Watson (Jan 9, 2013)

nothing a few roofies couldnt bring about 

jk lolz


----------



## Z499 (Jan 9, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Post'em up if you got any!




How Kipobe Feels.avi - YouTube


----------



## freddym (Jan 13, 2013)

cute girl. she needs to sue the guy that did such a terrible job on her fake boobs.. terrible..face and legs are a 7. rest 5.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 13, 2013)

It's amazing how far they have come with sexual reassignment surgery because so many of you think she was originally a 'she'.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 13, 2013)

freddym said:


> cute girl. she needs to sue the guy that did such a terrible job on her fake boobs.. terrible..face and legs are a 7. rest 5.




I could give a fuck about why, but she has a $3500 'I went to Birmingham, AL to save money' tit job.


----------



## Ebbe (Jan 13, 2013)

so sexy


----------

